# Cat claws getting stuck on carpet



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

3/4 of my apartment is covered with carpet, and when my kitty walks around with her 22 claws, they always get caught on the carpet. Because of this, she mostly walks in a funny, unnatural way. Will this cause problems in the long run?

I trim the sharp tip of the claws, but they still get caught anyway. 

Is anyone else's cat having similar troubles?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

The only thing I can think is you need to clip them a little bit shorter. Just be careful not to cut the quick. If they are clipped she really shouldn't be getting stuck. Are you sure you're getting all of them? Those extra ones seem to get caught a lot.


----------

